# Worth Getting a Blu-Ray ODD?



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 6, 2014)

I've just built my PC with a standard 24x DVD writer, but I was just wandering: is it worth getting a Blu-Ray disc drive?
What are the benefits of Blu-Ray? I've never actually watched Blu-Ray content before. Are there any other advantages/functions you can use a Blu-Ray ODD for?


----------



## FX-GMC (Nov 6, 2014)

Joel Charig said:


> I've just built my PC with a standard 24x DVD writer, but I was just wandering: is it worth getting a Blu-Ray disc drive?
> What are the benefits of Blu-Ray? I've never actually watched Blu-Ray content before. Are there any other advantages/functions you can use a Blu-Ray ODD for?



DVD is 720x480 at 29.97FPS
Blu-Ray is 1080p 

Other than the fidelity advantage if you like storing data on disks you can fit a hell of a lot more data on a Blu-Ray if you get a writable drive.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 6, 2014)

> I've never actually watched Blu-Ray content before. Are there any other advantages/functions you can use a Blu-Ray ODD for?


Well in that case you are the same as me and probably don't really need it. If you plan burning some of these new next gen games a blu ray burner might be useful since they can burn 25 GB (single-layer)
50 GB (dual-layer) discs.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 6, 2014)

I do have a Blu-ray burner in my PC, but I would not recommend a Blu-ray drive for another person to buy except in specific circumstances.  The reason I have the drive is because I occasionally do videography on weddings and other events, and I need the drive to burn discs of the final footage.  However, I don't use Blu-ray discs for anything else in my day to day life.  I don't watch movies on my PC, and there is little other content on Blu-ray.

The problems with Blu-ray in a PC is three-fold:

Since few people own Blu-ray drives, manufactures don't distribute software or files on Blu-ray disc.
The writable Blu-ray discs are expensive ($0.50 per BD-R or $4.00 per BD-RE).  Considering that you need a $70 drive in addition to the media, performing backups on hard drives is cheaper not to mention you can write to the hard drive as frequently as you want.  Plus if you want to transfer files, you can't expect anyone else to be able to read them due to problem #1.
If you have the Blu-ray drive and want to watch movies, you still need to buy the playback software, which is expensive.  Considering the combined price of the playback software and the Blu-ray drive, you can save money by just buying a standalone Blu-ray disc player.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2014)

BlueRay is backwards compatible, might as well


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a Blu-ray drive in my HTPC.  So, in addition to streamed movies from my server, I can watch a Blu-ray movie occasionally as well.  I see this as especially necessary for that odd 3-D movie as well.  Only disadvantage is it requires nearly as big of an investment for appropriate software to play said Blu-ray content.  Additionally, it is also backwards compatible if I wish to play any DVD's in there.

If I were to do it again, the HTPC would not get a Blu-ray drive, and I would have bought a standalone Blu-ray player which could also be hooked to my TV.  I did it so I would have an all-in one solution going to my TV, for whatever entertainement needs I had.  Thus, the BR drive in the HTPC.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 6, 2014)

i have a Blu ray drive for the simple reason that i won a contest for a Liteon drive  mind you it stopped working and my friend had to fix it ( a wire got in the way preventing the try from opening, he taped the wire to the roof of enclosure and it works perfectly now) .


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't need a blu ray drive because i do content digitally mostly. The advantages of blu ray movies is that the masters are massively improved on older movies, with exception to a few early blu rays where the master was not improved so looked shittier than DVD. They also would be good for backup but i personally find it advantageous to have a portable or desktop hard drive for that sort of thing. You can get 1080p movies cheaper online than blu rays, you just don't get the cool collectors or special edition gumpf that comes with a physical release.

EDIT: Opps i forgot about the playback software, my friend had a Samsung BD Drive and some newer films require an update to the software which most of the time requires buying the newer version of the player. So imo its cheaper to get a BD player or console, since it will not require fees to update.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay well I get all my media from the web in 1080p, which is a replacement for Blu-Ray I suppose. Looks like I'll stick to my DVD writer for now, but thanks for sharing all the advantages/disadvantages with me guys


----------



## D007 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bluray is so ridiculously cheap that it would be a mistake to not get one.
Bluray movies look amazing and the price of movies has dropped to the floor.

4k bluray is coming soon though and that won't be the same thing.
It will be expensive for a bit though, for sure.

So it's your call in the end..
Wait for 4k bluray or get a bluray now for 1080, which looks way better than standard 1080p.

If you don't watch/buy bluray dvd's though, it's pointless.

I voted no, because I have a bluray surround system and didn't need one for my pc.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 7, 2014)

D007 said:


> Bluray is so ridiculously cheap that it would be a mistake to not get one.
> Bluray movies look amazing and the price of movies has dropped to the floor.


The problem is that while the drive itself is cheap, (~$50), the license for the software necessary to play the movies is expensive (~$100).

Instead of paying $150 to play Blu-ray discs on your PC, you can just spend $70 on a standalone Blu-ray disc player.

The only reason to buy a Blu-ray drive on a PC is if you plan to use the drive for something other than playing movies.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep and Ive never used it


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 7, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Yep and Ive never used it


Haha, I've definitely made my mind up that it's not worth it at the present.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 7, 2014)

I've had one for about 2 years and have used once.  I voted no.  Not sure how much more they are where you're at but they are 3x the price here.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 7, 2014)

HossHuge said:


> I've had one for about 2 years and have used once.  I voted no.  Not sure how much more they are where you're at but they are 3x the price here.


Wow...just looked at the prices in the UK and they're up to five/six times as much as DVD writers! F**k that's crazy.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 7, 2014)

optical media is dead 
just get a streaming box and a 128GB flash drive


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 7, 2014)

i may add just dvd rw drive for like backup or installing os/apps

especially here bluray is no since its pricey and nowhere to find


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 7, 2014)

Well for the price of a blu-ray writer you can buy an 2 tb hard drive. I would rather get the drive.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 7, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> optical media is dead
> just get a streaming box and a 128GB flash drive


That is very true, I never thought of the optical media of being dead, but it's nothing but the truth.


Devon68 said:


> Well for the price of a blu-ray writer you can buy an 2 tb hard drive. I would rather get the drive.


Anyone who would get the ODD over that I think would be stupid - cheers for pointing that out


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 7, 2014)

i got a blu-ray reader in mine, i don't think i don't think i have burned a single dvd disc or anything only read my anime's and a couple of driver discs that's all...

i don't have any stand-alone players in my apartments so i need this one ^^


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 7, 2014)

I voted yes, but before you scoff hear me out.

Before the lawsuit, DVDFAB was able to break AACS.  I could purchase a Blu-ray, rip it to my HDD, encode it into a reasonable format, and stream it around my house.  I'd collected a small library of Blu-rays from holiday sales, movie store sales, and the like.  I could shelve my discs somewhere safe, and still play Aliens and Blue Brothers over my network.  Reasonably, it was fair use of property that I had purchased (no copy of media ever got made).  That was awesome, and made it possible to skip all the crap software for playing Blu-rays. 

Now that DVDFAB was sued over the AACS encryption breaking, a Blu-ray ODD is less valuable.  The software for playing Blu-rays is generally crap, and the usage in anything beyond movies is basically zero.  If you were to buy a new computer today, and get a good bundled software player, I'd think a Blu-ray drive would be worth about 300% of a good DVD drive (20 USD for DVD, 60 USD for Blu-ray).  If it's more expensive than that, or you don't have a large Blu-ray disc collection, skip the extra expense.  Nobody puts their software onto Blu-ray discs.  Their are probably some exceptions to that statement, but for the life of me I can't think of one.


Additionally, the cost of a decent Blu-ray player locally is about $80.  Stand alone players can be returned with ease, don't require authentication updates, and don't react oddly to whatever software you've got installed.  If all you're doing is watching the occasional movie, then a standalone player might be more flexible than an ODD. 


Is there a way to change my vote?  After talking this over I've convinced myself that it isn't worth is anymore.


Edit:
And vote is now changed.  I swear, immediate gut reactions usually wind-up biting me in the arse.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 7, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I voted yes, but before you scoff hear me out.
> 
> Before the lawsuit, DVDFAB was able to break AACS.  I could purchase a Blu-ray, rip it to my HDD, encode it into a reasonable format, and stream it around my house.  I'd collected a small library of Blu-rays from holiday sales, movie store sales, and the like.  I could shelve my discs somewhere safe, and still play Aliens and Blue Brothers over my network.  Reasonably, it was fair use of property that I had purchased (no copy of media ever got made).  That was awesome, and made it possible to skip all the crap software for playing Blu-rays.
> 
> ...


Haha, I'll enable vote changing just for you 
Well I'm the opposite way round to most people, I get all my media from the internet in HD, and would want to use this BD ODD for anything else that it would be useful for. But you and others are saying that there are next to no other uses other than reading Blu-ray disks.
So thanks for the info


----------



## Disparia (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, doesn't sound too beneficial for you.

Near me is a Redbox (DVD/Blu-Ray movie rental kiosk if you're not familiar) and I can borrow from my friends large collection. I don't mind the cost as I only need one for the entire house (four systems ATM).


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 17, 2014)

If you only intent to watch movies I'd get a standalone player since they're so cheap right now. 6 years ago getting a good player was almost as costly as getting a drive plus the software, right now the PC way is more expensive as the software costs as much as a standalone and you have to buy the drive on top of that.

I got a bluray drive on my main rig but I use it for ripping my BRs. I also got one on my HTPC but only use it for the odd rental.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 18, 2014)

Worth it or not depends on how you use your optical drive.

A common decent quality DVD-RW drive can suffice, but if you regularly burn large files, they get to be annoying. As mentioned, if you want to backup some of today's games on disc, it can take several DL DVDs. It reminds me of the days when some games were packed in thick, multi tray jewel cases with several discs you had to load one after the other, such as Far Cry.

I don't look at this as an are they a good player situation because I feel the better software players (MPC-HC) and/or affordable and adequate home theater Blu-ray players, are actually better for that. Aside from burning, all they end up serving as usually is a way to install software from disc.

That said, Blu-ray burners are really coming down in price and I'm tempted to get one. The Pioneer 209BDK is only $55 right now at Newegg, and is one of the best rated. The media though is where it's really getting hard to justify continuing to buy blank discs for a DVD-RW.

Check out these prices. Even if you select the best value on reliable brands, vs comparing same brand, BD wins

*TDK 8.5GB DL DVD = 14GB per dollar*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817131081

*Verbatim 25GB BD-R 21GB per dollar*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817130156

On same brand, DVD really loses big time!

*Verbatim 8.5GB DL DVD 6GB per dollar*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817130008

This is the real game changer, not just convenience of less discs. 64GB is the new 16GB on USB drives, and Blu-ray is the new standard for storing large files on disc. There's no contest. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129075


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 18, 2014)

I know most people are against optical media nowadays, but I have bluray drives on every single one of my rigs, I have a huge movie collection and nothing beats the fidelity of bluray atm.

Not a big fan of streaming movies, don't mind about TV shows though.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 18, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Not a big fan of streaming movies


All personal opinion really =)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 18, 2014)

Joel Charig said:


> All personal opinion really =)



You could say that  I think for hi def media content nothing will beat optical media though, especially with 4K bluray coming pretty soon, you'll need to stream up to 100GB of data just to get a stream that matches that high degree of fidelity 

Nothing wrong with streaming a nice movie while you're away from home and watching it on a tablet or laptop though


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 18, 2014)

I watch BluRay movies on two Sony BD Players that are connected to TVs. They get updates from Sony over my network for free when they need them.
I have about 25 BD Movies. I only buy the ones that I really like. (lots of visual eye candy) Prices are down, but not low enough to not buy regular movies.

I bought two LiteOn BluRay drives a year or two ago. They're sitting on the shelf collecting dust considering the prices of the software to use them.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 19, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Worth it or not depends on how you use your optical drive.
> 
> A common decent quality DVD-RW drive can suffice, but if you regularly burn large files, they get to be annoying. As mentioned, if you want to backup some of today's games on disc, it can take several DL DVDs. It reminds me of the days when some games were packed in thick, multi tray jewel cases with several discs you had to load one after the other, such as Far Cry.
> 
> ...


Yes, but you forgot

*Samsung 4TB external hard drive 33GB per dollar (and it's re-writable)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152420

Optical discs are are for all intents and purposes obsolete for backups.  You can get more data for the same price on a hard drive, and it's rewritable, unlike the optical discs.

The only reason to burn discs anymore is if you want to send data to someone who will never return the medium.  How many times does that occur in our lives?  I can't remember the last time I burned a disc; if I need to transfer data to a friend I just loan him or her a hard drive, then he copies the data and returns the drive.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 19, 2014)

No I didn't forget HDDs, you're just interpreting "backup" differently than I. I was referring to the kind of backing up you do when you accumulate and catalog games, movies, etc. You're backing up is in reality only temporary, because eventually with a rewritable drive you take those files and put them somewhere else, the drive fails, you run out of space for internal drives in your case, or just get fed up with the wires and clutter of external drives.

The potential to fail in itself is a big Achilles heal for any drive. I didn't even touch on the time it takes to sort and access files on a 4TB drive, vs just picking a disc from a cataloged collection. Everyone has their own ways and purposes. There is no one perfect solution for everyone, but anyone that uses drives for storage knows they aren't truly reliable backup.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> On same brand, DVD really loses big time!


Because dual-layer.  And don't forget shipping.

BD-R 25GB * 25-spindle / $34.98 = 17.87 GB/USD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817130156

DVD-R 4.7GB * 100-spindle / $27.99 = 16.79 GB/USD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817507005

DVD+R 4.7GB * 100-spindle / $29.98 = 15.68 GB/USD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817507003

I always go with DVD+R because there tends to be fewer coasters.


The price goes through the roof with dual layer, doesn't matter if it is DVD or Bluray.  For reference:

BD-R DL 50GB * 10-spindle / $42.99 =  11.63 GB/USD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817130157

DVD+R DL 8.5GB * 20-spindle / $26.99 = 6.30 GB/USD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817130008


You're right that BD-DVD does trend cheaper for the medium but it is more expensive across the board otherwise.  Excepting the film industry, it has been rejected.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Nov 19, 2014)

external bluray odd ftw. Cbear through amazon.com.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 19, 2014)

Almost any drive will beat optical media Bluray or DVD in quality, bandwidth and duration of life.




15th Warlock said:


> you'll need to stream up to 100GB of data just to get a stream that matches that high degree of fidelity



You do realize that BluRay drive connect to a SATA port?  6GB/s


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 19, 2014)

Optical discs, as a back-up, are foolish.  The arguments are simple:

1) Low price per GB.  The sweet spot on HDDs has always been cheaper per GB than an optical media.
2) Better durability.  No, just no.  I've had burned DVDs last anywhere from  a year to three years before they're coasters.  Between UV exposure, degredation of the dyes, and sensitivity to moisture you're looking at less durability.  The average HDD I've owned lasts 5+ years, with some clocking in at over a decade by this point.  If you removed the DOA and within the first 30 days failures I'm looking at 8 years on average, with only a couple of fatalities.  
3) Ability to send them off without needing them back.  I thought this argument was settled a long time ago.  While USB transfer speeds aren't great, you can pick up packs of 16 GB sticks for a few bucks.  They travel through the mail without any problem, and all computers have a USB port.  While the cost/GB is higher, the durability of a USB drive means you don't have to treat it with kid gloves.


Optical media isn't dead, but it is dying.  I can't say I'm too sad, because I really can't say the optical had anything over a good HDD.  Discs beat the pants off of magnetic tape drives, but when was the last time you saw one of those for sale?  Some companies keep them around for back-ups, but they're a minority and not the rule.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 22, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're right that BD-DVD does trend cheaper for the medium but it is more expensive across the board otherwise.  Excepting the film industry, it has been rejected.


The examples I gave tend to indicate otherwise, and I purposely didn't include BD DL because of the price and failure rate. All one needs to do is buy single layer BDs of a great brand like Verbatim, and suddenly what you're referring to does not apply.

The real crime here is not BD DL pricing, or even failure rate. Clearly there aren't enough people investing in them for price and QC to be good yet. It's the fact that DVD media is priced higher per GB than even the best brand BD single layer, despite still being a more widely used format.

You also really should have indicated what brand and type of BDs you had fail before implying they're problematic in general. Even regular DVD media customers know discs can vary somewhat in quality by brand and type.

And the quality and age of the drive can factor in too. I've had DVD drives that stop writing well before they stop reading, and even one, which was a popular brand and model, that was DOA.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> 2) Better durability.  No, just no.  I've had burned DVDs last anywhere from  a year to three years before they're coasters.  Between UV exposure, degredation of the dyes, and sensitivity to moisture you're looking at less durability.


Yet you as well don't mention brand or type, what drive they were burned with, it's age and condition, etc, or how you stored the discs for that matter. UV exposure? Where were you storing them, on your car dash?

The people that start referring to discs as coasters often don't treat them very well. These are the people that are better off with Steam and HDDs. Just hope that you can predict their failure and do some mega transferring before they die. There's basically only a few things that cause premature disc failure, and what you're describing is def premature. 1) A bad burn from a  crappy or aging drive, 2) poor quality media, 3) mistreatment by user.

And external HDDs can be even worse, most compromise speed and quality for price and portability. The other option is multiple 1TB internals or a few 4TB drives. Swapping 1TB drives can be a pain, while the larger capacity ones in general have less reliability, plus you have the potential to lose a HUGE amount of files.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, the media that you use has a significant effect on the quality of burns.  
The quality of the burner has a lot to do with it too.
I like Verbatim and recently tried buying a few 50-Packs of Plextor branded blanks. (since I use Plextor Duplication Grade DVD Burners)
Both brands work well for me. I plan to stick with the Plextor blanks from now on.

I also bought 100 Rosewill blank disks and had no problems with them either.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 22, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> Yes, the media that you use has a significant effect on the quality of burns.
> The quality of the burner has a lot to do with it too.


Even just the media alone, provided your burner isn't on it's last legs, will make quite  a difference. Check the first answer to this CNET forum question about the lifespan of consumer grade burned discs, it's enlightening.
http://forums.cnet.com/7723-10149_102-152618/1-27-06-how-long-do-burned-cd-rs-and-cd-rws-last/

On the drives, just know that even if you buy a highly reviewed brand in an affordable price point, they will only last so long. It has mostly to do with how much you burn on them.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 22, 2014)

I broke down and bought a BR drive for my PC, on sale for $34 from the egg, also as my drive is dying, and really all I want it for is a few movies like LOTR, where the cinematic views will be worth it. Otherwise DVD's are still good enough, movies are watched mostly for the plot and not the half tone difference in shadows some retentive types harp on about.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 22, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> The examples I gave tend to indicate otherwise, and I purposely didn't include BD DL because of the price and failure rate. All one needs to do is buy single layer BDs of a great brand like Verbatim, and suddenly what you're referring to does not apply.
> 
> The real crime here is not BD DL pricing, or even failure rate. Clearly there aren't enough people investing in them for price and QC to be good yet. It's the fact that DVD media is priced higher per GB than even the best brand BD single layer, despite still being a more widely used format.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, you are not splitting your risk by burning many discs as opposed to storing data on one hard drive since disc burning is not a set of independent trials.  If you use the same burner to write on discs from the same manufacturer produced in the same lot (e.g. a single spindle), it's more likely than not that they will all fail at the same time, which makes the amount of data lost no different than a single hard drive failing.

If you care at all about archiving your data, you need to do regular patrol reads, no matter what the media.  I have all my hard drives, primary and backups, set to read their entire disk every week for unrecoverable read errors, and if I encounter any UREs I obtain a new hard drive and restore any lost data from backup.  Doing the same with optical discs is much less practical since you have to constantly change out the media, so basically you need to hope that you purchased and burned good discs.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 22, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Even just the media alone, provided your burner isn't on it's last legs, will make quite  a difference. Check the first answer to this CNET forum question about the lifespan of consumer grade burned discs, it's enlightening.
> http://forums.cnet.com/7723-10149_102-152618/1-27-06-how-long-do-burned-cd-rs-and-cd-rws-last/
> 
> On the drives, just know that even if you buy a highly reviewed brand in an affordable price point, they will only last so long. It has mostly to do with how much you burn on them.



It makes sense that the drives will wear out over time. I had some problems with LiteOn burners, but that had to do with the magnet inside being too strong to let the tray eject properly. They wouldn't fix or replace the drives, so I quit using their brand. Until then, I had used them exclusively.
Plextor is more expensive, but the quality is there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> The examples I gave tend to indicate otherwise, and I purposely didn't include BD DL because of the price and failure rate. All one needs to do is buy single layer BDs of a great brand like Verbatim, and suddenly what you're referring to does not apply.
> 
> The real crime here is not BD DL pricing, or even failure rate. Clearly there aren't enough people investing in them for price and QC to be good yet. It's the fact that DVD media is priced higher per GB than even the best brand BD single layer, despite still being a more widely used format.
> 
> ...


Eh, wot?  I said nothing about failure rates.  Everything I linked was Verbatim--apples to apples.



Frag Maniac said:


> Even just the media alone, provided your burner isn't on it's last legs, will make quite  a difference. Check the first answer to this CNET forum question about the lifespan of consumer grade burned discs, it's enlightening.
> http://forums.cnet.com/7723-10149_102-152618/1-27-06-how-long-do-burned-cd-rs-and-cd-rws-last/


I have CD-Rs that have lasted over a decade with no errors so...seems legit.



The Von Matrices said:


> Just to be clear, you are not splitting your risk by burning many discs as opposed to storing data on one hard drive since disc burning is not a set of independent trials.


This is true too because hard drives can last just as long, if not longer, than optical medium.  Both have a weakness though (dye failing in optical; mechanical failure in HDD).


I think what it boils down to is this:
-RW media is a joke.  Use flash or HDD instead.
-Optical media is best for transmitting data on a physical medium and not expecting to see it again.  It is most economical to make the data fit the medium: CD cheapest for files under 700 MB, DVD cheapest for files under 4.7 GB, Bluray cheapest for files under 25 GB.
-If you intend to get the physical medium back Flash is best unless you're talking many 100s of GBs, then HDD is best.
-If you're talking about transmitting terabytes of data, HDD is the most economical way to do it if internet isn't an option.

There is still a downside to Bluray that previous mediums (DVD and CD) didn't have and that's the lack of market proliferation.  Only the film industry has widely adopted the Bluray medium so for long term data storage, the difficulty of finding replacement drives should weigh heavily on the decision to use it.  Hard drive (preferably redundant) or DVD is probably best depending on the amount of data to be stored.  I'd be wary of using Bluray because 20 years from now, one might not even be able to buy a Bluray drive but I bet DVD will still be widely available.


----------

